# Argh!



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is my bad time of year. Combining this depression with the irritation an old opinionated coot gets from the lower levels of TC foolishness has become a burden I need to get out from under.

It's very much against my principles, but I gotta take a break.

'See' you folks next year.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

But who will complain about polls if you left?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Next year is a long time, but by all means, if you need it.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Have enjoyed reading your posts. Good break to ye.



Hilltroll72 said:


> This is my bad time of year. Combining this depression with the irritation an old opinionated coot gets from the lower levels of TC foolishness has become a burden I need to get out from under.
> 
> It's very much against my principles, but I gotta take a break.
> 
> 'See' you folks next year.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adios, my friend. See you later.

Or an Old Fart.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Take care, Trolls.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't believe this - ol' papa grumpy bear is going into hibernation far too early.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

He's not leaving - he posted that an hour ago and is still online.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It'll be nice when he comes back. 

Meanwhile my doppelgänger is peeing in the shower and reciting modern poetry, but I can't do much about it because I'm getting a haircut. Poll results say I'm the only one this is happening to, and some fan of Antonio Soler is trying to promote him by denigrating Brahms. I will start a thread to complain about this.

Edit: I would rather this weren't happening, but vs. a frontal lobotomy, this wins.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^
Maybe you should have some junk food? It might ease your pain at the diminishing quality of talkclassical and your rapping skills might get filthier. Your handwriting might suffer for it but relax, you have a computer so you can type up your top 200 composer list instead. I won't blame you for not knowing Ludwig van Beethoven, but if you don't know 90+austro-german composers, well, Elephant man, Elephant.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't let your earworms bother you too much. And never forget; this is something special.

By the way, would you rather read a book or watch a scary voodoo movie?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> your rapping skills might get filthier


Just for the r-r-r-record, my rap skills are already mad wiggity-wack.


----------

